# MSN-Virus???



## Anonym123 (9 April 2008)

Habe heute mit einem Freund gechattet. Auf einmal (dachte ich) schickt ER mir einen Link. 
Wortlaut: 
Nikolaus (Name geändert) sendet: aje ti n`ked foto  ?   :S
[...] und direkt daran die eMailadresse meines Bekannten.
Ich dachte, es kommt von ihm und hab es erstmal downgeloadet...... Mein PC spielte danach verrückt, das Datum veränderte sich (1980), Fenster kamen hoch und schlossen sich wieder...
Symantec findet aber nix.
Mein Bekannter hat übrigens die selbe Nachricht bekommen, angeblich hätte ich sie ihm geschickt...
Seltsam, was ist das denn? Ein Virus oder so?

_[Gefährdenden Link entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

*AW: MSN-Virus???*

Achtung! Selbst ohne die Mailadresse wird runtergeladen !!!!!


----------



## Anonym123 (9 April 2008)

*AW: MSN-Virus???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Achtung! Selbst ohne die Mailadresse wird runtergeladen !!!!!



ist das denn ein virus? und was macht der kaputt?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

*AW: MSN-Virus???*

Kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Aber der Link sollte deaktiviert werden.


----------



## Anonym123 (9 April 2008)

*AW: MSN-Virus???*

Sorry, bin blond. Wie kann ich denn den Link entfernen?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

*AW: MSN-Virus???*

Kannst Du nicht.
Macht ein Moderator.


----------



## bernhard (9 April 2008)

*AW: MSN-Virus???*



Anonym123 schrieb:


> Mein PC spielte danach verrückt, das Datum veränderte sich (1980), Fenster kamen hoch und schlossen sich wieder...


http://www.virustotal.com/de/analisis/5bed30c1a4b8824ead4a9a883e0481c5

```
Antivirus  	Version  	letzte aktualisierung  	Ergebnis
AhnLab-V3	2008.4.9.0	2008.04.09	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.81	2008.04.09	Worm/IrcBot.39424.16
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.04.09	W32/Sdbot.AEFY
Avast	4.8.1169.0	2008.04.09	-
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.04.09	Downloader.Banload.RIJ
BitDefender	7.2	2008.04.09	-
CAT-QuickHeal	9.50	2008.04.08	-
ClamAV	0.92.1	2008.04.09	Trojan.IRCBot-1981
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.04.09	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.04.09	-
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5684	2008.04.09	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.04.09	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.04.08	W32/Sdbot.AEFY
F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.04.09	Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.cht
FileAdvisor	1	2008.04.09	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.04.09	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.26.0	2008.04.09	Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.cht
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.04.09	Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.cht
McAfee	5270	2008.04.09	-
Microsoft	1.3408	2008.04.09	VirTool:Win32/DelfInject.gen!AH
NOD32v2	3014	2008.04.09	-
Norman	5.80.02	2008.04.09	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.04.08	Suspicious file
Prevx1	V2	2008.04.09	-
Rising	20.39.12.00	2008.04.08	-
Sophos	4.28.0	2008.04.09	W32/IRCBot-ABI
Sunbelt	3.0.1032.0	2008.04.08	-
Symantec	10	2008.04.09	-
TheHacker	6.2.92.270	2008.04.09	-
VBA32	3.12.6.4	2008.04.06	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.04.09	Backdoor.IRCBot.XFG
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.04.09	Worm.IrcBot.39424.16
```
Da ist dringender Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## blowfish (10 April 2008)

*AW: MSN-Virus???*



bernhard schrieb:


> Da ist dringender Handlungsbedarf.



Und vor allen Rechner vom Netz. Aufbau eines Botnet!!!
Eine Bereinigung ist schwer und nicht immer erfolgversprechend. Ein neu Aufsetzen ist die bessere und schnellere Alternative.


----------



## Anonym123 (10 April 2008)

*W32Spybot.worm   MSN-Virus die 2.*

Hallo Leute,
hatte ja schon am 09.04.08 gepostet, dass ich mir durch MSN einen Schädling geholt hab. Seit gestern abend hat er auch einen Namen, nämlich W32Spybot.worm. Er ist auch nicht zu entfernen, Symantec meldet ihn nur aber löschen oder andere Aktionen get nicht; Ad-Aware fand gestern 376 infizierte Dateien. Als ich sie löschen wollte, gabs ein Error und das Programm stürzte ab. Jetzt findet es nix mehr, aber Symantec meldet fleißig weiter..... Ich habe mal einen Hijackthis gemacht:



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
> Scan saved at 16:05:09, on 10.04.2008
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> Boot mode: Normal
> ...


Findet man da was? Bin nämlich keine Fachfrau....:roll:


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2008)

*AW: W32Spybot.worm   MSN-Virus die 2.*

Du hast doch gestern von Bernhard schon die Antwort bekommen, daß du das System neu aufbauen mußt.
Wichtige Daten retten und Neuinstallation.


----------



## wahlhesse (10 April 2008)

*AW: MSN-Virus???*

Hallo,

da hier nicht unbedingt das Fachforum für Virenfragen ist, mal z.B. bei http://www.trojaner-info.de/ im Forum reinschauen. Dort sind die Highjacker-Spezis.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## bernhard (10 April 2008)

*AW: W32Spybot.worm   MSN-Virus die 2.*



Anonym123 schrieb:


> Findet man da was? Bin nämlich keine Fachfrau....:roll:


Das verwendete Tool ist kein adäquates Mittel gegen Trojaner mit Nachlade-, Tarn- und Rootkit-Funktion.

In dem Fall ist nur die komplette Neuinstallation einschließlich MBR eine Lösung (vor allem im Interesse des Restes der Netzwelt). Vorher Daten sichern und Fachleute ranlassen.


----------

